# Compra-venta > Compro >  COMPRO DVD

## Diego

Hola compañeros,

me gustaría comprar los siguientes dvd´s:

*Michael Ammar - Easy to Master Card Miracles ) set 
*Richard Osterlind - Mind Mysteries set
*Bill Malone - On the Loose set
*Greg Wilson - On the Spot 
*Daryl - Encyclopedia of Card Sleights set
*David Stone – Real Secrets Of Magic 
*Jeff McBride - The Art of Card Manipulation set
*David Roth - Expert Coin Magic 


Si tenéis algo y lo queréis vender poneros en contacto y hablamos, podéis enviarme e-mail a diego_o_@hotmail.com

Por cierto soy de Granada (Spain)

Un saludo y gracias!!!

----------


## MagNity

Hola Diego, por motivos de seguridad tuya, te recomiendo que quites tu numero de teléfono y lo envíes por MP a quien te interese. Igualmente deberás añadir entonces la extensión de tu país, ya que hay gente de todo el mundo en este foro (imagino que es españa con lo que habrás de sumarle +34 delante). 
de igual manera te invito a que te presentes en el foro, y si puede ser participes,...eso permitirá ganar a un usuario más, que la gente confíe mas en ti con lo que también será más fácil que alguien pueda venderte y quien sabe si en mejores condiciones. Sobretodo porque te inscribiste en 2004  y este es el primer mensaje en muchos años. Un saludo!

----------


## Diego

Hola MagNity,

muchas gracias por la recomendación, he modificado lo que me has dicho.
Por circunstancias he tenido que dejar la magia en un tiempo largoooo pero ahora me gustaría retomarla....a ver si puedo jejeje

Saludos!

----------

